# Air Arms S410



## Mystic

I have decided to go with a Air Arms S410 .22 cal Side Lever for my squirrel gun. Thanks to all of you and the great information here. I have a few more questions I hope you will help me with.

First I need help on finding the best/correct scope and mounts for the scope. I am looking at the: AirForce 4-16x50AO Rifle Scope, Mil-Dot Reticle, 1/4 MOA, 1" Tube. Is this a good choice for this rifle, or is there a better choice? What mounts would you get for the scope?

Second. I am looking the the Axsor PCP hand pump. What fittings would I need to get to connect this pump to the Air Arms S410? Is this a good pump or do you have other suggestions?

I would also like to know the best place to make my purchase. I saw where someone had stated not to buy PCP guns from Pyramyair. Where do most of you get your guns and accessories?

Thank you all again for you help and I look forward to hear from you.

I thought that you all should know that I don't know what to look for in a scope or how they fit onto rifles.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

First of all, great rifle. Just for squirrels, however, you'd be better off with a high quality springer like HW50S or HW95.

Second, you did a great research on S-410 but chose poor glass to top it off with. AF scopes are junk. Of course there are better choices! A good rifle deserves a good glass. You'd need medium 2pc mounts for this rifle, better Beeman/Sportsmatch or BKL mounts. What is your budget for the scope?

There are only two great pumps to consider. Hill Pump and FX. Don't waste your money on anything else. Hill pump is harder to pump but it takes less time to refill the gun due to a larger capacity shaft. FX takes a bit longer but it is easier to pump. You'd need a male painball adapter that screws on the filling adapter of AA S-410.

Talk to Craig or Kevin from straightshooters.com or Steve from pomona-airguns.com
They will tell you everything you need to know. Pyramydair is good for pellets and accessories but I won't buy a high dollar rifle from them.


----------



## Mystic

Thanks for the reply. I really know nothing about air rifles, so all help is really appreciated. Could you tell me why you feel the springer rifles would be better suited for squirrels? I will also be shooting possums and raccoons as I find them in the chicken house, but mostly pesty squirrels. Thanks for the heads up on the scope. I had seen this scope on the rifle on YouTube and thought that it must ok. I would be willing to spend up to $200.00-$250.00 on a scope. If you could get me started in the right direction on a scope that would be great. Once I have an idea what I want, I will call Craig or Kevin from straightshooters.com or Steve from pomona-airguns.com.

Thank you again.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Springers require a certain technique to be accurate - an artillery hold, follow through, etc. - but once you master it, a springer like Beeman R9/HW95 will nail small game reliably out to 50+ yards. Here you have a self-contained system that does not require any hoses, tanks, fittings, or pump, only a tin of pellets. The drawback of springers is that they generally require more maintanence, tough scopes, and have limited range compared to PCPs. The main drawback of PCPs is the initial price tag to get started + the need to constantly refill the air. The advantages of PCPs are: generally more powerful, longer reach, no or very little recoil, easy on scopes, multi-shot, and with some aftermarket mods, they can be whisper quiet.

There are few scopes I'd recommend in that price range.

http://www.straightshooters.com/hawk/hawk61844sr12.html
http://www.straightshooters.com/hawk/ha ... lipse.html

One more scope is Bushnell Legend 5-15x40 mildot, unfortunately discontinued by the Bushnell. I highly recomment this one if you can find it used. Very clear, bright, reliable, tough, and holds its resale value. They run about $180+ used now. I have three of them. I might let one of them go soon, depends...

Anyway, read some articles here. Plenty of info!
http://www.pyramydair.com/site/articles/


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Speaking of spring-piston gun's reach and accuracy, this is the 50 yard 3/4" group with .22 Beeman R1/HW80










But, the same can be done with a PCP at 100 yards! Makes you wonder, don't it? :wink:


----------



## Mystic

Thank you again Ambush Hunter. I was looking at the Hawke 4-16x50 Eclipse Side Focus when you sent me the info on it. I like it. If you decide to part with your Bushnell, what would you want for it and what kind of condition is it in? I think that I am going to stick with the AA S410 rifle. I see your point on springers, but I have fallen for the AA S410. I plan on ordering as soon as I decide on the scope from StraightShooters.com. I also plan on discussing it all with Kevin or Craig before ordering. I am going with the Hill pump. I am thinking that either Kevin or Craig will be able to help me with the best mounts for the scope I decide on. I have never had a quality pellet rifle and I am really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

AA S-410 is an excellent hunting airgun. Get it in .22
Mine gives me 30 consistent full power shots off 180 bar fill.


----------



## Mystic

I really appreciate the help AH. I am getting the .22. I have been checking out what everyone says about the pellets that would shoot the best. I see where different guns shoot different pellets best even if it is the same caliber and make. I was thinking about trying the JSB 15.9 and JSB 18.1 first. What pellet do you find your AA S410 shoots the best for pests?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

You need to try:

H&N Trophy 14.6
JSB 15.8
JSB 18.1
Kodiak 21.1

Don't even waste your time on anything else.

Mine loves 18.1 gr JSB best.


----------



## Mystic

Ok. I will give each of those a try. I will let you know how it goes. I am going to order the rifle and scope either today or tomorrow from straightshooters. I have pretty much decided on the Hawke 4-16x50 side focus for my scope. I plan on getting the pellets from Pyramdair. You have been most helpful. Maybe one day I can offer some help to a newb. Until then, I will be soaking up as much info as I can. Thanks again!!


----------



## Ambush Hunter

You are welcome!
I sure hope you have a chronograph because this is the best way to learn the "power curve". S-410 is not regulated like HW100, so you'd need to know at what fill pressure you start having the most consistent string and down to what pressure. Chronograph also helps to see which pellet is the most consistent velocity-wise. Not sure if you know who Jim Chapman is but he have taken down rabbits with his .22 AA S-410 out to 120 yards on one of his W. Texas hunting trips.


----------

